# Where to get next castings kit



## Nikhil Bhale (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello

After I completed my PM research #5 engine I have gained enough confidence to go for another engine.
I have a PM research #1 kit with me. I am watching all the YouTube video currently being shown about machining the above engine.

I was thinking of ordering a hot air engine casting kit from Myers.


			Rider-Ericsson Hot Air Water Pumping Engine - 1 inch
		


Has anyone built this engine? How is the quality of castings? PM research castings were very good going by my limited experience.

Can you recommend any other suppliers for good quality castings for Steam or Stirling engine?

Edit: Stuart castings are very expensive for my taste.

Regards
Nikhil


----------



## mcjustis (Dec 13, 2020)

Bengs Modellbau out of Germany has some interesting models.  I ordered a couple of them from there and the castings are absolutely the finest I've seen on a model engine.  The wait was about four weeks for shipping, but that wasn't their fault.  Shipping across the world right now is taking some time.    I'm trying to decide which one to order next from them.  They were a pleasure to deal with and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.  

Martin

bengs-modellbau.de


----------



## Nikhil Bhale (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks Martin,

I will have a look at their website.

Regards
Nikhil


----------



## jwmachshop (Dec 14, 2020)

Bengs just sent an update to their offerings............a nice little crane kit and a vertical IC engine.  I've produced several kits and they are amazing..........if you can deal with 2MM screws!


----------



## mcjustis (Dec 14, 2020)

I saw the crane.  I have put it in my cart and almost ordered it 8 or 10 times now.  Might be a nice Christmas present to myself.


----------



## RonGinger (Dec 14, 2020)

I built that pumping engine, it is a very common engine at the shows. I like it because when it runs there are lots of moving parts- a very interesting engine to watch.

Myers castings are usually quite good, they have been selling them for many years.  Currently the business is being run by the son of the original founder. This engine is a bit tricky to make, as with all stirling engines it makes very little power so friction is a killer. But it also requires compression, so no leaks around the piston. Tricky to get tight sliding seals with low friction.


----------

